# Devis pour réparation



## jeserkrugger (25 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Voila mon probleme, j'ai fait tomber mon ipad mini 2 (32go) vitre félée...malgres les protections: smartcase, back case et vitre en en verre dessus...pas de bol
N'ayant aucun rendez vous de dispo dans les genius bar de Lyon... J'ai contacté l'assistance en ligne. Ils m'ont proposé de retourner celui chez eux via ups (je ne veux pas passer par un reparateur et  agree, car j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise par le passé).

La demoiselle en ligne m'a expliqué qu'au maximum, si le tactile etait touché ca me couterait 201€, et moins si c'est juste l'ecran (mon tactile marche tres bien, mais avec apple, je sais que...)
J'ai bien demandé et insisté d'avoir un devis avant toute reparation car à 201€, je ne le ferais pas réparer, je prefere en racheter un 16go sur le refurb qui sera garantie (et puis je pourrais toujours revendre le mien pour pièce)
J'ai renseigné mon numero de CB, et je lui ai bien redemandé si j'aurais un devis malgres tout..."bien sur Mr"

Seulement quand je vois le suivi sur le site: ipad arrive ce matin,

Etape 2/ reparation terminée
Etapde 3/ produit de remplacement en attente

Cela veut il dire que pour mon devis je peux me "grater" et qu'il vont proceder à l'échange standard (qui don't va me couter 201€)
Puis je refuser l'échange standard si c'est le cas et demander la restitution de mon ipad tel quel(chose que j'aurais pu faire en genius bar)

Merci


----------



## okeeb (26 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Par définition une réparation, quel que soit le secteur d'activité, ne peut être mise en place qu'après acceptation d'un devis par le propriétaire. C'est aussi ainsi dans le monde automobile dans lequel je travaille. Un client est en droit de refuser une intervention non désirée si personne en lui en a fait part auparavant, et même demander la remise en état initial de l'engin. Maintenant, attention, n'y-a-t-il pas une clause quelque part dans leur système d'envoi _SAV _leur permettant de contourner la chose, du style : "_la fourniture de votre numéro de CB ainsi que l'envoi de l'appareil donne toute autorisation à Apple d'intervenir sans votre accord sur l'appareil en question_"...?


----------



## jeserkrugger (6 Octobre 2015)

Vu avec apple, en effet j'ai accepter la réparation en communiquant mon numéro de CB, mais ils ont reconnu après avoir écouté la conversation, que j'avais été induit en erreur par la conseillère! tout est bien qui fini (très) bien


----------



## okeeb (7 Octobre 2015)

Voilà une excellente nouvelle! 

Okeeb.


----------

